# 2000 f350 psd spring sag



## shade111 (Oct 29, 2004)

First time on, like to know if someone out there has the same problem and if so ideas to raise the front end about 2 to 3 inches ? Also I just bought this truck and what are the bleeders on the front knuckles all about ? Thanks.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Ford actually makes their trucks like that so when you load the bed, it levels the suspension out. I just added a leaf to each side on the front and raised it about 3 inches. :waving:


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

You could start with making sure you are running the "X" front spring code springs. If not, put them on, and then see how you like it.


----------



## Mebes (Feb 7, 2004)

The Boss said:


> Ford actually makes their trucks like that so when you load the bed, it levels the suspension out. I just added a leaf to each side on the front and raised it about 3 inches.


Yep thats what I did on my 01 extended cab PSD.
Tuff Country was the brand I installed.
Took about 1/2 a day to install and raised it up about 2.5"



shade111 said:


> Also I just bought this truck and what are the bleeders on the front knuckles all about ?


Sorry I will have to climb under my truck and check that one out.
Maybe you can post a pic of them.
We are all more than happy to help.

And by the way.......... welcome to plowsite.


----------



## shade111 (Oct 29, 2004)

*Shade Front Sag*

Thanks to everyone that responded. I was wondering what number in the vin code is the x for springs? In other words, where in the vin would be the X?

As far as the bleeders in the knuckles, I think maybe they are meant to lubricate the balljoints. I don't know. As far as a picture goes, I am not that proficient on the computer to put a picture on. I am basically a novice when it comes to the computer and how to put pictures on the web.

Thanks again.

shade111


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

You need to look at the factory sticker in the drivers door jamb to see if you have code X front springs. Here is a link that can help you figure out the rest of the VIN and RPO codes that I have obtained from Ford Truck Enthusiasts Forum.

http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/showthread.php?t=139080

Rick


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

I also forgot to add that the X code spring is part of the snow plow prep. package from the factory. Lots of people have installed them to level out their ride, Excursion or Super Duty.

Rick


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*psd ford*

Has anyone install timbrens on ford psd


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

Precision Lawn - 

I assume you are talking about adding Timbrens to the front leaf springs?

Rick


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*timbren*

Yes I'm talking about the front end what you think

Thanks


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

Ok attitude!

A lot of people with Ford trucks only install Timbrens in the rear. For years, Ford has been known for saggy/weak rear springs.

The only reason why I asked, is that from time to time people tend to get off the post subject.


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*timbren*

Sorry didn't read what i wrote i don't have a attidute but if you read what i wrote you would think so sorry and thanks


----------



## dag-otto (Sep 28, 2003)

Precision Lawn - I have installed timbrens on a buddy's 1999 PSD, they made a marginial difference for his front spring sag when loaded with his 8Ft Fisher. We both went to the local spring shop, and got an extra leaf chucked in our super duties, which gave us an exra 800lbs and about 2.0 inches a lift which just above levels those 4inch rear blocks from hell. It only cost us about 400 dollars to get an additional leaf, and installed by a Pro. Whereas Timbrens are about 150 dollars. BTW the lad had to take the bumper of mine and my western plow harness to add it. I felt bad for the guy...  It does ride like a sherman tank when unloaded so I would drive your finest lady on sunday in it with a full cup of coffee  I can take some pictures if you like of my front-end so you can see what it looks like with 3 leaf springs and timbrens?

cheers
Mike


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*psd f350*

Thanks Mike 
For the information on the front end 
I just look at my front end and it has 2 spring up front
I don't want to have a rough ride when I don't have the plow on 
If I put the extra leaf up front I will get that right
You don't think the timbrem will do the job

Thanks Alot
Frank


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

I have the plow prep package on my '04 PSD and I still added a leaf in the front as well as one in the rear. I took mine to my local spring shop and the total for all four came in under $700.00. It definitely rides rough unloaded with the tires aired up to the recommended pressure, but the ride is softened with lowering the tire air pressure from the loaded pressure setting.

Just my .02¢
Rick


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*f350*

Thanks Rick 
I don't have the snow package 
When I called the western dealer around here they told me I would not have a problem

thanks


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

You don't need a snow plow prep package to put a plow on your vehicle. My other Ford doesn't have the package, nor did I add a leaf. It sits alright with the plow up in the air, but the extra weight capacity does help its appearance and wear/tear over the seasons.

Rick


----------



## dag-otto (Sep 28, 2003)

Precision Lawn said:


> Thanks Mike
> 
> You don't think the timbrem will do the job
> 
> ...


Hey Frank, 
I think timbrens certainly help, but in my opinion is not really addressing the issue to the best end results. I have a western as well and have bottomed out my truck going 100km/h on some of those country bridge "holy sh*t" bumps. The Timbrens helped for that, but the best solution for us was to add an extra-leaf, the trucks handel a heck of a lot better when driving with the plow, its worth the rougher ride to me. I have a rubber matted floor (XL) so essential plower's lube (coffee) is not a big deal . At a bare minuim go for the timbrens, they do make a difference in ride with the plow.


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*f350*

thanks mike


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

The "X" spring code is not in the VIN. I believe it is on the sticker on the driver side door under spring code.


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

That was covered thirteen posts ago oldmankent and your belief is correct!

Rick


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Timbrens will definitely make your ride more rough without the plow on. Mine is so bad that I take the damm things off during summer months. Fortunately Ford design is nice enough that they are easy to put on and remove without taking the wheel off. I would only use these again during plowing months, plow on with Timbrens = smooth ride  
plow off with Timbrens = bouncy ride


----------



## RYASON (Sep 20, 2004)

*Front End Springs*

Just Added Two Front Leafs. Raised Front End Up Two Inches. Get Help If You Are Not Sure On How To Do It. $150.00 For Both Springs. Handling Is Alot Better In Curves, And Very Comfortable. I Think Timbrens Are About The Same Price As The Springs So I Opted That Way. And It Is 800lbs More Per Side Of Additional Capacity. Looking Now At Timbrens For The Rear.


----------



## tommyo (Nov 29, 2004)

*front spring sag*

RYASON,were did you get the two leaf set from? Im having the same prob. with my 96 f-250 psd


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

the fittings you see on the knuckles are for vacumn operated hubs if you dont have them make sure they are capped off as it will lead to a worn sealed bearing assembly


----------

